# GTX 1080 meets Raijintek Morpheus II Core Edition - Bilder, Werte, Fragen, Meinungen



## Karotte81 (16. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe mich die Tage mal hingesetzt und mir überlegt, dass die Temps der KFA² GTX 1080 zwar ok sind, aber was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich der mal einen vernünftigen Kühler verpasse? Zudem habe ich mich selber dusselig im Netz gesucht um rauszufinden, welcher Kühler überhaupt auf die kfa² passt, da sie ja afaik kein Referenz PCB hat. Erfahrungsberichte sind da rar gesäht, daher dachte ich es interessiert vllt jmd und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht. Gerne hätte ich ein Video gemacht, aber dafür fehlt mir die Ausstattung.

Zur Wahl standen der Arctic Accelro Extreme IV und der Raijintek Morpheus II Core Edition. Ich wollte zuerst den Arctic verbauen, aber nach etwas Recherche schien mir der Raijintek doch die hochwertigere und komplettere Wahl(bzgl Zubehör) zu sein, da ich zu dem Accelero Extreme zuviele negative Stimmen gefunden haben, die sagen dass die VRAMs dort nicht speziell gekühlt werden, es sei anders zum Extreme III. Mir war zwar als "Laie" nicht bewusst wie extrem sich das auswirkt, aber sei es drum. Man muss natürlich dazu sagen, der Accelero wäre für ~ 55€ zu haben, während ich inkl Lüfter beim Morpheus schon bei über 100€ lag. Als Lüfter wurden zwei Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS Lüfter auserkoren(400-1500rpm).

Es wurde also der Raijintek Morpheus II Core Edition und hier ist der hübsche schwarze Brocken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auf dieses PCB meiner KFA² GTX 1080 soll er draufgepackt werden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Demontage*
Vorher musste ich die GTX 1080 natürlich auseinandernehmen ...: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, PCB nackt und Kühler bereit. Nun kam der für mich schwierigste Teil, weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe, was ich zusätzlich noch am PCB tun könnte, um es "besser/kühler" zu bekommen. Beim Morpheus war glücklicherweise viel Zubehör bei, u.a. diese silbernen, stacheligen "Kühlkörper"(bitte nenn mir mal jmd den richtigen Begriff!!), wo ich schon von gelesen habe, das man die auf ein PCB packen kann. 

*PCB (Modifizierung)*
Ein Bild oben vom nackten PCB habe ich bereits verlinkt. Nun zwei Bilder wie ich das PCB "beklebt" habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Speziell hier bitte ich um Feedback, habe ich zuviel draufgepackt? Iwas übersehen wo noch was hingekonnt hätte? * (Es wäre auch toll wenn mal jmd verlinken könnte wo ein PCB genau erklärt wird, was die einzelnen Bauteile machen/heißen  ... da fehlen mir die Kenntnisse).

*Montage*
Da ich nicht warten wollte(indem ich in Foren frage), habe ich also nach besten Wissen u Gewissen gemacht, also nun noch fix WLP auftragen(Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) und ran ans Werk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Randnotiz: Die Backplate der KFA² konnte ich praktischerweise mitbenutzen. Allerdings haben die Schrauben(Federschrauben) von Raijintek nicht gepasst, da musste ich ebenfalls die von KFA² nehmen. Mit den Raijintek Schrauben hätte dies ein wackeliges Konstrukt ergeben)_

*Lüfter:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montiert und Eingebaut:*
So, dann nehmen wir uns das 4 Slot Monster mal und packen es in den Rechner: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Problem Lüftersteuerung*
Was ich vorher natürlich überhaupt nicht bedacht habe, aber wer kann auch ahnen das Grafikkartenhersteller alle solche A....löcher sind und auf ihren PCBs Lüfteranschlüsse verbauen, die kein Mensch so mit seinen eigenen Lüftern betreiben kann, weil einem natürlich der höchst seltene VGA PWM Adapter fehlt um eigene Lüfter mit der Grafikkarte zu verbinden  Der verbaute Anschluss ist einfach zu klein für herkömmliche Lüfterkabel(wie ich auch mittlerweile in mehreren Themen hier im Forum nachgelesen habe). 
Also steuere ich die Lüfter momentan noch über einen Chassis Fan Anschluss meines Mainboards, was mir persönlich aber nicht so gut gefällt, da es einfach fehlt, dass man bspw. per Afterburner die Lüfter regeln kann. SpeedFan funktioniert bei mir leider überhaupt nicht(oder ich bin zu doof es zu konfigurieren). Ausserdem habe ich so mal wieder ein Kabel mehr im Rechner rumfliegen, das möchte ich aber demnächst noch umbauen, wenn das VGA PWM Kabel endlich ankommt. Ich hoffe es funktioniert dann, da ich gelesen habe, dass nicht alle Lüfter mit der Lüftersteuerung auf den Grafikkarten funktionieren. 

*Temperaturen*
Nun zum wohl interessantesten Teil, denn warum baut man sich eine elegante 2 Slot Karte wie die kfa² in ein 4-5 Slot Monster um. ...? Genau, weil einem langweilig ist  Und natürlich weil man die Temps fallen sehen möchte. Zudem habe ich auf einen stabileren Boosttakt gehofft.
Ich habe keine vorher Bilder, aber es gibt ja genüg Berichte im Netz, die kfa² kühlen alle mehr als ausreichend, es gibt aber bessere Kühllösungen bei anderen Custom Karten. Ich möchte übrigens an dieser Stelle mal sagen, ich hatte auch schon die 1070 von kfa² da. Die Lüfter dort waren sehr uneffizient und dazu auch noch laut. Bei der 1080 waren die Lüfter bis 80%, was weit über 2000rpm waren, extrem leise! Absolut vorbildlich meiner Meinung nach, bei jedem anderen Hersteller hörte man die Lüfter ab 60% bereits deutlich(zotac,kfa, palit, asus, 1070+1080ti). Aber dies nur am Rande.

*Also, die Temps:*
Unter Volllast. Kein OC, nur Standard Settings. Mind. 10 Minuten. 1000rpm.
Vorher: ~ 74-77° Unigine Valley bei ca. 1500-200rpm
Nachher: *51-55°* Unigine Valley bei ~ 1000rpm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter OC(2100Mhz,5900Mhz)* 58°*
(komischerweise lastet Valley nicht immer komplett aus), daher zusätzlich Heaven benutzt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Undervolting 0.8V@1771Mhz,5900Mhz *43°* (sogar nach 30mins)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:*
Einfache Demontage der Grafikkarte, noch einfachere Montage des Kühlers. Die Lüfter zu befestigen war etwas fummeliger, zumal es auf den ersten Blick nicht stabil wirkt, aber im Endeffekt sitzen die Lüfterbombenfest auf dem Kühlkörper. Es bedarf nur einen etwas kleineren Schraubenzieher. Im Endeffekt musste ich ca. 10 Schrauben lösen und 4 am Ende mit dem Kühler wieder reinschrauben, da ich die Backplate ja doch mitbenutzen konnte(hatte sie zwischenzeitlich abgemacht, was total unnötig war). Inkl Lüfter ist die Konstruktion allerdings gefühlt schwerer als das eh schon schwere GTX 1070/1080 Zotac Amp Extreme Design. Und er frisst eben mind. 4 Slots. Aber dafür kann sie die Kühlleistung sehen lassen, gute 20 Grad kühler finde ich ein gutes Ergebnis


----------



## Karotte81 (16. August 2017)

Mal den zweiten Beitrag direkt blockieren 

Es wäre wirklich nett wenn sich jmd die "Modifizierung" des PCB anschauen würde, wenn da noch Optimierungsbedarf besteht bzgl der Kühlkörper, baue ich das Teil auch nochmal aus und auseinander. Habs oben ja schon erwähnt, aber vllt geht das in dem vielen Text unter. 

Fragen, Anregungen, Kritik ... immer her damit.


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. August 2017)

Auf die Spulen brauchen keine Kühlkörper, die grauen gegossenen Vierecke, stört aber auch nicht, alles was gekühlt werden muss, die Wandler, hat der Hersteller ja schon vorbildlich mit einem großen Passivkühler ausgestattet, die VRAM's hast du aber richtig bestückt.

Zu dem AC ACC EX IV, das ist falsch das die VRAM's dort nicht gesondert gekühlt werden, alles wird, wenn der Kühler richtig montiert, mit dem großen rückseitigen Kühlkörper gekühlt, nur eben durch die Rückseite, wahrscheinlich kühlt er die Teile sogar besser als die kleinen passiv Kühlkörper des Morpheus, das ist möglich da das PCB aus vielen Schichten Kufper besteht und die Wärme über das PCB verteilt wird, deswegen ist es auch bei manchen Karten Layouts problematisch wenn in der Nähe von Hotspots hitzeempfindliche Teile sitzen, weil die Wärme durch das PCB wandert.

Dort hättest du übrigens auch nicht das Problem mit dem Lüfteranschluß, denn der Lüfter von dem AC hat beide Anschlüsse, sowohl einen Handelsüblichen als auch den, übrigens gängigen, Grafikkartenlüfteranschluß.

Ich persönlich hätte die Backplate abgenommen, da die Schrauben in der Regel ziemlich genau so lang bzw. kurz sind wie sie sein sollen, ich weiß nicht in wie weit die Backplate bei der KFA² das Gewinde der Schrauben verkürzt, aber ich wäre da vorsichtig, wenn du die Schrauben mit zuviel Drehmoment anziehst kann das Silizium sehr schnell brechen. Wenn die Backplate aber keinen Einfluss auf die Schraubenlänge hat, ist das egal.


Und mal am Rand, hattest du nicht genug einheitlich hohe passiv Kühlkörper für den VRAM? Ordnung muss sein, auch wenn man's nicht sieht... 


Edit: 
In der Regel passen alle Nachrüstkühler ohne gesonderte Backplate auf die unterstützten Modelle, egal von welchem Hersteller, da der Bereich um den Chip identisch und die restliche Bauteilhöhe eigentlich immer sehr ähnlich sind, wenn etwas anders ist dann höchstens die unterschiedlichen Kühlleistung und der Umfang bei den Nachrüstkühlern.
Es gibt Einzelfälle wo mal ein Nachrüstkühler nicht passt, aber das sind... Einzelfälle, wenn da steht "Unterstützt GTX1080" dann dürfte das auch auf 95% der am Markt befindlichen Modelle zutreffen.

Bei Wasserkühlern ist das was anderes.


----------



## Karotte81 (17. August 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Auf die Spulen brauchen keine Kühlkörper, die grauen gegossenen Vierecke, stört aber auch nicht, alles was gekühlt werden muss, die Wandler, hat der Hersteller ja schon vorbildlich mit einem großen Passivkühler ausgestattet, die VRAM's hast du aber richtig bestückt.


Danke, ich habe einfach alles was so aussieht, als könnte da ein Kühlkörper draufkommen, draufgepackt, sofern es von der Größe her hinkam.



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Zu dem AC ACC EX IV, das ist falsch das die VRAM's dort nicht gesondert gekühlt werden, alles wird, wenn der Kühler richtig montiert, mit dem großen rückseitigen Kühlkörper gekühlt, nur eben durch die Rückseite, wahrscheinlich kühlt er die Teile sogar besser als die kleinen passiv Kühlkörper des Morpheus, das ist möglich da das PCB aus vielen Schichten Kufper besteht und die Wärme über das PCB verteilt wird, deswegen ist es auch bei manchen Karten Layouts problematisch wenn in der Nähe von Hotspots hitzeempfindliche Teile sitzen, weil die Wärme durch das PCB wandert.


Nun Google gibt zu dem IV relativ wenig Feedback, schon gar nicht mit ner 1080. Und die Meinungen gehen, für mich zumindest, da auseinander, manche sind vom Kühlkonzept des IV nicht überzeugt. Bin letztendlich sogar einer Diskussion hier im Forum gefolgt, wo es auch darum ging, den AC IV, Morpheus oder noch einen Dritten. Rein Gefühl her schien mir der Morpheus, die sichere Wahl zu sein. 



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Dort hättest du übrigens auch nicht das Problem mit dem Lüfteranschluß, denn der Lüfter von dem AC hat beide Anschlüsse, sowohl einen Handelsüblichen als auch den, übrigens gängigen, Grafikkartenlüfteranschluß.



Nachher ist man immer schlauer    Und wenn ich hier im Forum iwas frage, kommen eh immer nur halbgare Antworten, also hab ich mich in dem Fall mal nicht vorher schlau gemacht. Mir ist aber auch eh erst nach dem montieren bewusst geworden, dass das überhaupt wichtig ist. Also sei's drum, die 6€ fürs Kabel bringen mich nicht um ^^ Aber gut zu wissen. 



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte die Backplate abgenommen, da die Schrauben in der Regel ziemlich genau so lang bzw. kurz sind wie sie sein sollen, ich weiß nicht in wie weit die Backplate bei der KFA² das Gewinde der Schrauben verkürzt, aber ich wäre da vorsichtig, wenn du die Schrauben mit zuviel Drehmoment anziehst kann das Silizium sehr schnell brechen. Wenn die Backplate aber keinen Einfluss auf die Schraubenlänge hat, ist das egal.


Die Backplate war zuerst ab. Hab den Kühler versucht mit den Raijintek Schrauben festzumachen, die Pins sind aber eindeutig zu kurz. Die von der kfa funktionieren, die die Pins deutlich länger sind. Und so habi ch dann einfach die Backplate wieder dran gemacht, dürfte ja besser sein wenn die dran ist als wenn nicht, oder? Und ich ziehe nie irgendwas wie ein Herkules fest, mit Zug drauf, so das nix wackelt, ich denke, das war ok so.



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Und mal am Rand, hattest du nicht genug einheitlich hohe passiv Kühlkörper für den VRAM? Ordnung muss sein, auch wenn man's nicht sieht...



Du wirst lachen, aber in der Anleitung steht sogar dass man das so draufpacken soll  Ich bin da auch eher der Ordnungsfanatiker, ich hatte das auch zuerst anders gemacht, aber der Kühler ist teilweise gegen die Kühlkörperchen gestoßen, da musste ich also doch teilweise die flacheren nehmen. 

Witzig auch dass bei der KFA auf dem Kühler nur son Gummistreifen an den Stellen draufgepappt war, wo der VRam liegt. 



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> In der Regel passen alle Nachrüstkühler ohne gesonderte Backplate auf die unterstützten Modelle, egal von welchem Hersteller, da der Bereich um den Chip identisch und die restliche Bauteilhöhe eigentlich immer sehr ähnlich sind, wenn etwas anders ist dann höchstens die unterschiedlichen Kühlleistung und der Umfang bei den Nachrüstkühlern.
> Es gibt Einzelfälle wo mal ein Nachrüstkühler nicht passt, aber das sind... Einzelfälle, wenn da steht "Unterstützt GTX1080" dann dürfte das auch auf 95% der am Markt befindlichen Modelle zutreffen.
> .



Dann frage ich mich, wieso man öfter liest, dass man doch ein Referenz PCB nehmen soll. Für mich war das überhaupt nicht klar und ich habe auch nirgendwo ne klare Aussage dazu gefunden. Aber so ist das eben, an einer Stelle liest man dies, an ner anderen was ganz anderes. Iwo meinte jmd auch, man solle bloß kein Referenz PCB nehmen, sondern eins mit mehr Wandlern etc drauf ... 
Es ist wie es immer ist, wenn man selber nicht genau Bescheid weiß, findest du 10 Leute , von denen sagen 5 was unterschiedliches und man ist verunsicherter als vorher


----------



## 0ssi (17. August 2017)

Bezüglich der Lüftersteuerung kannst du Argus Monitor probieren.


----------



## Karotte81 (18. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Lüftersteuerung kannst du Argus Monitor probieren.



Nie gehört. Der Adapter ist aber heute angekommen   Wenn das nicht funzt, lade ich mir das Tool


----------



## Karotte81 (18. August 2017)

Kurzes Feedback, der Gelid VGA PWM Adapter funktioniert einwandfrei mit den Noiseblocker Lüftern. Endlich wieder Lüfter steuern im Windows ... ^^


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. August 2017)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Witzig auch dass bei der KFA auf dem Kühler nur son Gummistreifen an den Stellen draufgepappt war, wo der VRam liegt.



Das dürften keine "Gummistreifen" sein sondern Wärmelitpads, die werden benutzt wenn Wärme geleitet werden soll, aber es einen gewissen Luftspalt zu überwinden gibt.


bzgl. des Adapters, da hast du Glück, als ich das letztemal einen brauchte waren die Monatelang nirgends erhältlich, hab mir dann erstmal einen gebastelt und später einen aus UK zukommen lassen.


----------



## 4B11T (18. August 2017)

Danke für den schönen Bericht, interessant die eigene Grafikkarte mal demontiert zu sehen.

Die Frage ist halt immer ob sich der Umbau lohnt: ich mein du sagst selbst es war aus langeweile, und wie gut die KFA² bereits werksmäßig ist (kühl und dabei sehr leise). Ich will nicht sagen, dass es generell sinnlos ist: Ein bisschen was von der Temperaturdifferenz macht die Kryonaut WLP aus, die Lüfter haben viel größere Schaufeln, der Kühlkörper mehr Oberfläche und Heatpipes, da kommt dann im Summe schon was bei rum. Aber wenn du das schon auseinander rupfst schreit das eigentlich gleich nach einer Wasserkühlung^^


----------



## Karotte81 (18. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt immer ob sich der Umbau lohnt: ich mein du sagst selbst es war aus langeweile, und wie gut die KFA² bereits werksmäßig ist (kühl und dabei sehr leise). Ich will nicht sagen, dass es generell sinnlos ist: Ein bisschen was von der Temperaturdifferenz macht die Kryonaut WLP aus, die Lüfter haben viel größere Schaufeln, der Kühlkörper mehr Oberfläche und Heatpipes, da kommt dann im Summe schon was bei rum. Aber wenn du das schon auseinander rupfst schreit das eigentlich gleich nach einer Wasserkühlung^^



 Natürlich nicht NUR aus Langeweile, sondern auch um die Temps im Zaun zu halten und den Boosttakt zu stabilisieren. Lautstärke war zwar kein Faktor, aber wenns noch leiser geht bei besserer Kühllleistung, warum nicht. Die kfa Karten werden schon im Vergleich zu anderen Custom Karten deutlich wärmer. Es ist natürlich alles noch in der Range und jenseits von böse, aber 70° aufwärts würde ich nicht mehr als kühl bezeichnen. 50° zwar auch nicht, aber das Temperaturplus ist schon deutlich spürbar. Wenn nicht volle Last anliegt, krebst die Karte bei 3x/4x° rum. Das gefällt mir deutlich besser als wenn die Karte bei jedem Furz auf 60+ hochgeht.

DIe Kyronaut WLP machte übrigens gar nix aus ^^ Hatte zuerst die WLP von Raijintek benutzt, da die andere noch nicht da war. Dann nochmal gewechselt, kein Unterschied. Habse sogar nochmal neu draufgemacht, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte. Also WLP ist echt n Ammenmärchen imho ^^ Der Temperaturunterschied kommt schon durch den Kühler zusammen. Was ich hier gar nicht erzählen darf, aber ich tue es einfach mal ...  ich hatte die Lüfter anfangs falsch herum draufgeschraubt. War schon seeeeehr spät nachts. Die Temps waren selbst da fast so gut wie mit Lüftern in der richtigen Position, also allein der neue Kühler scheint da einen enormen Effekt zu haben. 

Wasser möchte ich übrigens nicht in meinem Rechner, egal wie sicher das ist. Ich finde die Technik zwar spannend, aber möchte das einfach nicht bei mir haben. Ich kühle mit Luft und versuche da das Optimum zu erreichen was mit meinem Kenntnisstand und Budget möglich ist. 



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Das dürften keine "Gummistreifen" sein sondern Wärmelitpads, die werden benutzt wenn Wärme geleitet werden soll, aber es einen gewissen Luftspalt zu überwinden gibt.
> 
> bzgl. des Adapters, da hast du Glück, als ich das letztemal einen brauchte waren die Monatelang nirgends erhältlich, hab mir dann erstmal einen gebastelt und später einen aus UK zukommen lassen.



Ich sag ja, in manchen Dingen Laie, allerdings war mir schon klar dass es nicht Gummi ist, sieht halt nur so aus auf den ersten Blick. Wärmeleitpads, danke. 
Das es diesen Adapter überhaupt gibt habe ich hier im Forum gelesen. Da war ein Thema vor ein paar Jahren, wo ein User das gleiche Problem hatte u ein anderer meinte, so ein Adapter kommt bald auf den Markt. Das war so um 2011. 
Ist halt nachwievor wohl ein Produkt was nicht sehr oft angefragt wird. Bei Media Markt haben sie nur gelacht am Telefon und meinten, "SOWAS würden sie nicht führen, da müsse er nicht mal nachgucken"


----------



## zinki (19. August 2017)

Du könntest noch zwischen der Backplate und dem PCB WLPs plazieren an den Hotspots.
Diese wären all diejenigen, die du auf der Vorderseite mit Kühlerchen (ausgenommen die Spulen, die waren zu viel ^^) versehen sind.
"Bringt" vorallem dann was, wenn die Backplate aus Metall ist .

Ansonsten mal zum Thema ACC IV gegen Morpheus:
Der ACC IV ist eine Komplettlösung; du brauchst nichts mehr dazu zu kaufen. Er ist halt eigentlich nur bis 300 Watt Abwärme geeignet (laut Webseite). Ich muss auch sagen, dass er an seine Leistungsgrenzen mit einer Zotac GTX 980ti AMP! Extreme stößt. Der "Mythos" über die ungenügende VRAM/VRM Kühlung konnte ich noch nie verstehen: Man hat eine wesentlich größere Fläche um die Abwärme zu händeln. Die kleinen Kühlerchen auf der Vorderseite sind wesentlich kleiner aber dafür im Luftzug. Also ich persönlich hatte bei einer GTX 780 (1.2V) keinerlei Probleme mit zu heißen VRAMs/VRMs (hatte Temperaturfühler dran). Was noch für den ACC IV spricht, ist, dass du keinen Kleber brauchst und ihn dadurch völlig rückstandlos demontieren kannst. Das hast du bei den anderen nicht, da sich die Kühlerchen nach längerer Zeit nur noch schwer lösen lassen. Hinzu kommt der Preis von gerade mal ~55€.
Thema Kompatibilität: Der ACC IV ist mit allen Karten im Refernzlayout kompatibel und mit allen Karten, die die selben Ausmaße haben. Das Problem bei breiteren Karten ist, dass man den Backside Kühler dann nicht richtig fest machen kann, da dieser mit Halteklammern am PCB festgemacht wird. Ist die Karte breiter, funktioniert dies nicht richtig und er sitzt nicht stramm genug. Dafür kann der ACC IV ohne Backsidekühler auf - m.E. - allen Karten verwendet werden, was aber zur Folge hätte, dass man wieder Kühlerchen braucht (quasi einen ACC III). Macht das ganze dann aber wieder sinnfrei (ich habes aber gemacht, weil ich ihn da hatte ).

Der Morpheus im gegenzug passt auf alle Karten aber die Kühlerchen müssen selbst gewählt werden (welche man verbaut) und teilweise zurecht geschnitten werden (der lange VRM Kühler ist wohl nur für die R290). Des weiteren kann er laut Webseite 360 Watt abführen, was aber dann auch wieder von den verwendeten Lüftern abhängt. Letztere plus PWM Y Kabel machen die Morpheus zu einem teuereren Produkt (~100€).

Also was man nimmt, hängt glaub von den persönlichen Prefernzen ab . Beide sind auf jeden Fall gut geeignet als Aftermarket Kühler und der ACC IV ist auch sehr leise bis ca. 50%. Bei Morpheus kommt es auf die verwendeten Lüfter an. Wenn ich mal Lust habe, möchte ich den Morpheus im Dirketverglich testen, ob die theoretischen 300 Watt des ACC IV gegen die 360 Watt des Morpheus wirklich "schlechter" sind.


----------



## blue_focus (25. August 2017)

Bitte löschen... Das kommt dabei raus wenn man sich blind aus tablet lehnt [emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem SHIELD Tablet K1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. August 2017)

Ich würde auch gerne so einen Nachrüstkühler auf meine 1080 GLH setzen, nur leider habe ich dafür zu wenig Schrauber Erfahrung. Mein Rechner wird trotzt Silent Base 800 ziemlich laut deshalb wäre das umrüsten nötig.


----------



## Karotte81 (27. August 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne so einen Nachrüstkühler auf meine 1080 GLH setzen, nur leider habe ich dafür zu wenig Schrauber Erfahrung. Mein Rechner wird trotzt Silent Base 800 ziemlich laut deshalb wäre das umrüsten nötig.



Dann mach das doch? Ich bin auch Laie sag ich mal und die Grafikkarte vom Kühler zu befreien sind nur ein paar Schrauben die man lösen muss. Ich glaube nicht dass es bei anderen Karten anders ist. Es ist auch nicht so dass man nachher vor einem Haufen Einzelteile sitzt, wo man kene Ahnung mehr hat, wie man das je wieder zusammenbekommen soll. Einzig beim lösen des Kühlers wenn alle Schrauben raus sind sollte man wohl nicht mit Gewalt den Kühler entfernen, sondern mit leichtem Druck u seitlich bewegen, damit sich der Kühler von der WLP bzw dem GPU Chip löst. Ähnlich wie bei CPUs gilt, Geduld u wenig Kraft führen zum Ziel, wenn er nicht sofort abgeht 

Das mit der Garantie war bei kfa auch Unsinn, könnte die Karte ohne Probleme wieder in den Ursprungszustand versetzen, da war kein Aufkleber oder Schutz auf wichtigen Stellen.

Nur Mut, die paar Schrauben bekommst du auch ab und wieder eingeschraubt. Hilf dir selber u mach von jedem Schritt Fotos, damit du keine Angst haben musst zu vergessen wie er wieder zusammengebaut werden muss. 


@Zinki
Interessante Ausführungen. Das mit der Backplate u WLP schaue ich mir bei Gelegenheit, oder Langeweile, an


----------



## Balocollu (17. November 2017)

Hey Karotte,

mal ne Frage?

Kann ich bei meiner Palit 1080 Dual OC auch den Kühler austauschen? 

Viele Grüße,

Balocollu


----------



## azzih (18. November 2017)

Zum Arctic Accelero und den Spannungswandlern: Finde die Rückseitenkühlung hier auch alles andere als optimal. Wärmeableitung an der Rückseite ist generell erstmal nicht so effektiv wie an der Vorderseite wo sie direkt entsteht und dann hat man noch dicke Wärmeleitpads dazwischen die nie wirklich optimal Wärme übertragen und ein rückseitigen Kühler der kein direkten Luftstrom abbekommt. Alles in allem sehe ich das nicht als effektive Art an Spannungswandler und VRAM zuverlässig zu kühlen.

Problem ist halt auch das der Arctic Kühler aus dem Jahr 2013/14 stammt und damit nicht wirklich optimal für die modernen Grakas designed wurde. Wenn ich mein Kühler austauschen würde, dann wohl auch gegen eine Konstruktion wie beim TE.
Allerdings ist der KFA2 Kühler imo gar nicht schlecht. Hören tue ich den kaum und er kühlt die Karte zuverlässig.


----------

